

Apple raises MacBook Pro 15“ prices without hardware changes - strahil
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1853528

======
wodenokoto
Didn't the euro depreciate lately? And since the Danish krone is pegged to the
euro, maybe it's just an exchange rate adjustment?

